# Axel is covered in ticks... I can't find & nothing kills them.



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

After a few trips to the vet, I have finally discovered the source of Axels obsessive itching. The poor guy has ticks....that are like cammo. 

He has a combo of black and brown ticks...blacks go to...the black hair, and the browns to the brown hair. I have been looking for signs for months, but didn't find anything until I caught one on his head where the hair was short enough to see. Then I found a black one right on his eye lid. 

I have had a biospot tick collar on him for weeks...but it doesn't seem to help. I have also treated him with Frontline Plus, and K9 Advantix II, but those also didn't phase them.

On the yorkie they are easy to find, poor guy had a cluster of about 8 around his eye. But, the biospot collar has kept him clean.

We were out over the weekend so I bombed the house, and found a few dead engorged ones.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All of the "spot" on treatments will not "repel" the ticks. You can use the best of them and you will still find ticks. I live in tick country and I have been forced to stay out of the woods because of them. You can try using a spray to repel them. Unfortunately I haven't found any products that I am happy with when it comes to ticks.
I just started taking my dogs back on some trails even though it's been on the warm side, found a tick on Kiya's face yesterday. Thats because she always has to sniff everything. Luckily I haven't found any on the other 2 dogs. As nice as the weather has been by me (60's) I am so ready for colder temps.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

kiya said:


> All of the "spot" on treatments will not "repel" the ticks. You can use the best of them and you will still find ticks. I live in tick country and I have been forced to stay out of the woods because of them. You can try using a spray to repel them. Unfortunately I haven't found any products that I am happy with when it comes to ticks.
> I just started taking my dogs back on some trails even though it's been on the warm side, found a tick on Kiya's face yesterday. Thats because she always has to sniff everything. Luckily I haven't found any on the other 2 dogs. As nice as the weather has been by me (60's) I am so ready for colder temps.


Well, unfortunately it doesn't get very cold around here... so I don't have the option of waiting them out. Is there anyone who is familiar with what drugs ticks are not immune to in the greater Houston area?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Have you tried Sevin dust?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What did your vet suggest? I would be really worried about putting all those chemicals on my dog and hesitant to add more to it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are good sprays, find a hunting catalog, those bird dogs need the extra protection.

You can also buy a nice fine toothed comb (the flea ones work) to run over him after he's outdoors.

Truth is, you can see most (not all) of the ticks if you go over them. All my GSD's have the lighter colored fluffy undercoats so the ticks can be seen. And they move so slowly.............FLEAS are a much more difficult insect to find and remove on my dogs. They are fast, they hop, and are shaped like the fur so are difficult to pull off if I am lucky enough to see one.

Flea and Tick Control

how do you protect against ticks when hunting. bug spray works good , but smells very strong. | Field & Stream

Ticks and Bird Dogs: The Minnesota Epidemic | Field & Stream

Flea & Tick Products for Dogs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you do get Sevin, even if you do not use it on the dog (we have used it on dogs in the past, and on goats as well as horses) you need to treat your yard with it, and bushes. I'd find one of the ticks though, first, and expose it to the Sevin and see if the tick dies, first.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sevin dust -- long ago used in horticulture / landscape -- not safe What Insects does Sevin Dust Kill? - Answers.Ask.com 

 Carbaryl (Sevin ™) 
How many times have you heard, "Oh, we just sprinkle a little Sevin-dust on it?" This may apply to the tomatoes growing near the picnic table, the weeds coming through the decking around the pool, or the family dog. 
Carbaryl (Sevin ™) is said by EPA to be “one of the most widely applied insecticides in the US,” since use began in 1959, with 10-15 million pounds used annually. This widespread use is a major reason why carbaryl may pose more dangers than most other pesticides. 
Carbaryl, a carbamate, is a contact nerve toxin that inhibits the enzyme cholinesterase, with a resulting disruption of nerve impulse transmissions. Carbaryl is readily absorbed through the skin, with almost total absorption through the forearm and scrotum. 
Manufactured by Union Carbide, this broad-spectrum insecticide is used on a variety of crops, in forestry and on ornamentals, in home gardens, and on livestock and pets. One manufacturing method uses methyl isocyanate (MIC), the agent responsible for thousands of deaths in Bhopal, India when a Union Carbide plant leaked the deadly gas. 
_Beyond Pesticides _cites this pesticide as demonstrating adverse Reproductive Effects, Neurotoxicity, Kidney / Liver Damage, Sensitizer / Irritant, Birth Defects and possible human carcinogen. 

and xxxxx​I don't use sevin dust anymore. I used it at one time. It is a carcinogen. Just because you don't see its effects now doesn't mean you might not see it down the road. Cancer is not something a person or an animal gets immediately after exposure to a cancer-causing agent. I recently had an older hen to die. I sent her to a State lab, and it was ovarian cancer that killed her. Only a lab could have diagnosed this; otherwise I would not have known. I have no way of knowing what caused the cancer but the sevin dust I once used COULD be the culprit (as well as other things). She was a hen I had when I used sevin regularly. Sevin Dust kills honeybees and other beneficial insects, such as Ladybugs, Green Lacewings. etc. 

DE kills honeybees but I found it ineffective against the bad bugs. I stopped using it a long time ago. 

Rotenone dust has actually been shown to cause Parkinsons Disease. There are at least two prominent studies showing this relationship. It was once approved in organic farming so I guess, one cannot assume anything. I've used it as well in the past. 

I have pest control spray my house every 3 months. They are supposed to be using organics but who knows? I no longer let them spray ANYTHING outside my home. I never let them spray near the run but some time ago, I stopped all the outside spraying. I cannot say the same thing for my neighbors.

Whatever you use, sevin dust or other pesticides, please only use it thoughtfully and as a last resort & only when you really need to use it. We have enough pesticides and chemicals out there now, all which are going to be with us awhile.


Have you tried totally safe DEFENDEX for fleas, ticks and mange , a product so safe you can use it on kittens and not have to wear protective gloves [ame]http://www.amazon.com/All-Natural-Homeopathic-Pet-Naturally-Infestations/dp/B003SEK4W4[/ame]

you can also get some coconut oil , warm to liquify , add a few drops of lavender essential oil , and then make the dog wet with the oil . Don't worry coconut oil is a "dry" oil . Initially the dog will look like he has some hair gell and is slick , but in a short while the hair will be dry and not greasy or oily . Then comb through , and shampoo .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You can try putting a preventic collar on him, but the tick eggs and larvae are in your house and in your yard. You'll need to treat your entire property. 

If you use a service like Terminix or Orkin get them on board; they can be extremely helpful in getting rid of problems like this. They use a combination of methods. Also you'll need to treat your yard. 

Sorry to hear you've got ticks. 

Also, unless you get a truly hard freeze that freezes the ground for days, you can't rely on winter to kill them in Houston.


----------



## norakatrina (Dec 4, 2011)

*Ticks and fleas*



Emoore said:


> You can try putting a preventic collar on him, but the tick eggs and larvae are in your house and in your yard. You'll need to treat your entire property.
> 
> If you use a service like Terminix or Orkin get them on board; they can be extremely helpful in getting rid of problems like this. They use a combination of methods. Also you'll need to treat your yard.
> 
> ...


We just got new tick/flea product - Vectra, works.
Call office: 718-606-6102


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I have gone over Dax with a flea comb, just slowly comb back each section of hair and look for the dark tick on his white skin- they aren't hard to see. It takes a while to go over such a big dog with thick hair, but I do a check on summer days after we go in tall grass or woods. I also use Advantix in the summer months to keep the ticks off of him- it has worked for me... I tried to not use it but after the first few months and pulling 5 ticks off after every hike I gave in. I was worried I would miss one.


----------

